# 2004 CAAD7 Optimo Headset Question



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I am building up a used CAAD7 Optimo. Came with the Slice fork but no headset. The Cannondale website says it shipped with an FSA headset, but the CAAD7 page says the Optimo uses the campy hiddenset. Can anyone help me figure out which style, campy or cane creek, integrated headset to get?

can i use something like this:
http://mikesbikes.com/page.cfm?PageID=129&action=details&sku=HD8903

thanks in advance.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i will answer my own question:

camp integrated hiddenset. just make sure the headset is a 45/45, which is camp standard.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

thanks Ed... too much rain riding has killed my headset, shopping now


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

thats an old poast!

one nice thing is that the upper & lower bearings are interchangeable. Cane Creek never says "campy std" but instead uses "Italian".


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah, it is an old post. i added the info once i found it for:
a) anyone that needed the answer
b) me once i needed to get a new headset

i bought a stolen headset and it works just fine. plus its white. i think they use this size for bmx a lot, so there are lots of different colors.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

I use a Eastern 45/45 on my C8 and C9. It works fine.

Amazon.com: Eastern Bikes 45/45 Campagnolo Style Headset: Sports & Outdoors


----------

